# Fargo Herd Reduction Season



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Is there any others on the site that have these tags?

I am trying to contact others so we can figure out when and where eachother are hunting so when the season starts we arn't setting up right next to eachother. 
By the way there are some monsters in the areas we can hunt. To bad we can only shoot does.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Nope I didn't realize the deadline came when it did. I heard about it after it was over. I heard there were open tags so I could have possibly got one be didn't pursue it. Maybe next year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that is the way it went for a lot of us NDTracer, I know I didn't realize the deadline was when it was either.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yea, there was like 50 spots and only 30 of us signed up. They set aside 60 tags. So we each got 2 tags.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

g/o, you still got your sights set on Jiffys' cat with an arrow with Bob Kellams name on it.........Now that was funny!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey g/o, its going to cost ya $500 for my cat. My daughter does have a hamster that I'll only charge $200 for. Oh yeah, there is a small fee for processing.....you know how it goes. :wink:


----------

